# Shelton No 04 - Interesting plane.



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Just a bunch of photos. Not sure I'm all that interested in using it but it is interesting none the less.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

more photos


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for posting. This is a very interesting hand plane.

If I were you I would restore this puppy.

At another site there was recently a thread about the angle of the cap iron and the distance of the cap iron to the blade.

Both of these made a BIG difference to performance.

The "sound bite" version is that a cap iron angle of about 80 deg (sole of plane to edge of cap iron) was optimum and the CLOSER the cap iron to the blade edge, the better the blade performance.

The findings were based on recent Japanese university studies using a microscope while filming wood being planed with different cap iron angles and distances of the cap iron from the edge.

This plane can really fine tune the distance of the cap iron to the blade edge. I think it is a real find.

I have a book called "Planecraft" published in 1934 by the old Record company. Recently republished by Woodcraft. Great book by the way.

There is a section on recommendations of distance of the cap iron from the blade edge

"For rough work cap iron 1/32in to 1/8in from the edge
For finishing work, cap iron 1/64in from the edge
For hard woods with irregular grain - as close as you can get it to the cutting edge"

The Japanese study showed that "as close as you can get it to the cutting edge" improves performance in general, not just for hard woods or irregular grain.

So you are lucky to have a hand plane where you can really dial in how close that cap iron can be to the cutting edge.

I am jealous. Send this puppy to me if you do not want it....... :laughing:

After I sent this, I saw you are in Philly, so you do not need to send it to me, I can come and collect. :icon_smile:


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

i was actually thinking of the cap iron contact to blade too. what i like about this configuration is how far you can get towards the mounting square. it really prolongs the life of the blade. but, after that gone, where would I get a replacement with out having to get one custom made?

where about in PA are you?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

gideon said:


> where about in PA are you?


I am about 14 miles northeast of Allentown.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I wasjust out in wind gap on saturday. got some good pickings out there.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

A restoration would also be interesting to follow. Good luck with whatever you want to do with it.


----------

